# migrate FreeBSD partitions



## ccc (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi

I'd like to migrate freeBSD FreeBSD partitions to a bigger hard disk. I put a second hard disk into a PC, mount new partitions from the second disk, but how to copy from the command line all files and directories to have the same access rights and permissions?

Perhaps something like:

```
cp -p -R /* /mnt
```


----------



## Beastie (Apr 5, 2012)

dump(8) and restore(8) definitely. Also check this document by Warren Block (wblock@).


----------



## ccc (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks, but can I do it using *Acronis* to backup/restore partitions as well?
Has anyone experience with Acronis and FreeBSD?


----------



## Bunyan (Apr 6, 2012)

ccc said:
			
		

> Has anyone experience with Acronis and FreeBSD?



Negative.
Acronis is not able to back up FreeBSD slices/partitions.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 6, 2012)

If the filesystem is not recognized, some partition copy utilities will copy the entire partition in binary, effectively a dd(1).  Of course that wastes space and time.  For UFS filesystems, dump/restore is unmatched.


----------



## ccc (Apr 18, 2012)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> Negative.
> Acronis is not able to back up FreeBSD slices/partitions.



Why not, I've done now a backup and successfully restored on other hard disk using Acronis Home 2011.


----------

